# Prozac for IBS pain



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I am just wondering if anybody tried Prozac for IBS. My symphtems are gas pain, abdominal pain/discomfort and the feeling that I can't empty my bowl completly. I don't have really diarrhia or constipation. I used to have more loose stool in the past but not as often anymore. Right now I am on Desipramen (50mg) and Celexa (60mg). Maybe the Desipramen helped with the loose stools. I can't really tell because IBS sympthoms change all the time. Celexa improved my mood a bit but didn't do anything for my pain and my anxiety over IBS.What's your thought on Proxac ??


----------



## 22270 (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not really sure really! I know I saw a thread about it though.I actually started Prozac myself today for depression/stress related to marriage.I've been on it before and I know it helped, I'm curious to how others have found it with IBS though.I'm newly (self) diagnosed and have a doctor's appointment next week.As far as IBS anxiety, I would hope/think that it works.


----------

